#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Best phone under 15,000.

## Rahul.sharma2267

Guys! Which do you think is the best phone under 15K? samsung has it's galaxy ace+ , sony have some xperia phones and htc has thw wildfire S and desire C. Which one of these you think is the best smartphone at this price? 





  Similar Threads: Lost your phone? Heres what to do...:) Mobile phone cloning India's first 4G phone launched. Android Vs iOS vs Windows Phone ! Need Android/windows phone 7 Projects

----------


## Abhinav2

I think you should go  for the HTC Desire C. It comes with SENSE 4, which will give you the best android experience !! It is priced well for the features it offers!

----------


## KrazyKanika

Why don't you but the sony xperia U ? It's looks awesome and you'll even get the new Android ICS on it! I think it's the best looking phone in that price range!

----------

